# Question about the Doc



## powerbud (Apr 18, 2007)

Is the Doc still in business I ordered from him this week and I haven't heard from him at all? Does anybody know?


----------



## flipmode (Apr 19, 2007)

if his site is still up im sure he is.i dont mess ith him anymore i hitup seed botique and peeksead .bad history for him ordered 5 pack hw snow 4 pack neville haze out the pack when i got them only 2 hw germed 1 neville haze germed .think its because they where taken out the pack and maybe got contamanated who knows but good luck hope ur seeds get there


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2007)

Just received an order today!!! Ak48 and some Randy Candy! Every seed i've got from the doc has germed. Wish you luck, PowerBud!


----------



## Bodinski (Apr 23, 2007)

I ordered from the doc few months ago. Never saw 1 bean. Lost over 2 hundred bucks.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 11, 2007)

if you've ordered from the Doc and didn't recieve your order than a simple e mail with your order information on it and a civil complaint to him would easily rectify the problem. Honestly i have never heard of the doc or cannabean ripping off anyone.. 


However i can't say the same for gypsy, and seedboutique


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 11, 2007)

> Honestly i have never heard of the doc or cannabean ripping off anyone..


Me either. He's notorious for resends!


----------



## Bodinski (May 12, 2007)

I had emailed and all they could tell me was the orders were sent out. They mentioned that they are not responsible for missing or confiscated letters. To make a long story short, they claimed that my orders were shipped complete, via five letters. I did not receive ONE! Please don't tell me that all FIVE letters were lost in the mail!!!


----------



## fatman (May 13, 2007)

the good doc is still doing good:bump: i have had wonderfull luck with the doc.125 beans 93%germ rate not sure about sex yet.i do know the doc is good to deal with and will take care of you.just to let you know. 
                           i can handle anything but temptation


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

Bodinski said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me that all FIVE letters were lost in the mail!!!


Or stolen by a postal clerk who knows by the package, what is in it.

Thieves are everywhere. The next order you have, have it sent to an address that doesn't use the same post office. You may be planting someone elses garden.


----------



## Bodinski (May 14, 2007)

The rating for the Doc is on the way to 2 stars. If the Doc wants to make this right, please send me a message.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2007)

Bodinski said:
			
		

> The rating for the Doc is on the way to 2 stars. If the Doc wants to make this right, please send me a message.


Lol...I doubt if he'll see this thread. You should go to www.drchronic.com and email him from the addy on his site. Good luck!


----------



## Bodinski (May 15, 2007)

Thanks bomb. As I had mentioned earlier, I had emailed him and the respond was I am SOL.
Here was their reply; 
'Hi  I am sorry to hear about your failed delivery I find it impossible to belive that you have not received any of the 5 letter we sent , one  can only assume some body at your address has intercepted the goods or you have  been fooled by our stealth method and thrown them out in the trash , we will continue to monitor the situation and if your letters are returned to us we will resend them 
We do not  accept  responsibility for non delivered items '


----------



## gripandrip (May 15, 2007)

i feel your pain,i sent $100 money order over 2 weeks ago..and it still has not gotten there,from usa to london..anyone know of any good canadian bean companies?


----------



## Brouli (May 15, 2007)

I see we got some Polish ppl in the forum.


DOC its ok   in my opinion even do only 50%  of my seeds germ   but atleast i got them right 


but there are better sources then DOC


----------



## flipmode (May 17, 2007)

u may have got ripped dur that its 5 orders money for them they usually will sned out 2 orders but 5 depending on how much u spent i dont mess with the doc no more.im sure he ttys  but not hard enough for me.i got some coming from seeed botique hopefully they dont get confiscated


----------



## ninfan77 (May 18, 2007)

his new site is www.cannabean.com


----------



## Bodinski (May 18, 2007)

No thanks, I'll stay away from them.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I'll share my experience...

I ordered a 10-pack and it arrived on the 14th day, so that's within the parameters on the site.  The package was also cut open for no apparent reason.

ONLY TWO GERMED!  And neither of those sprouted.  The last two times I've grown I had a 100% germ rate and a 90% germ rate (they had been stored).  Of all of those, everything sprouted.  My setup this time is the exact same as it was for previous grows.

I sent him an email and am still waiting to hear back - he was 'out of office.'


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I never heard back from Dr. Chronic.  Not even a resolution proposal.  Maybe I'm the one that fell through the cracks, but that's one business that I am done dealing with.


----------

